# Post Your PC's



## CrushingAnvil (May 21, 2021)

Can't believe it's 2021 (the year of GPU shortages, mind you) and we don't have a "Post Your PC's" thread stickied.

Post up your PC's, no matter how ghetto or how 'daddy's money'.

Here's mine:

Specs:
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv X case
ASUS TUF Gaming B450m MOBO
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 CPU
ASUS GeForce RTX 2060 ROG Strix Gaming OC GPU
16GB DDR4 3200Mhz RAM
Deep Cool GAMMAXX GTE V2


----------



## Choop (May 29, 2021)

Recently redid my PC about a month or so ago, coming from an Intel Haswell series CPU so it had been a long time coming. Now I use:

Case: Silverstone SG09
Mobo: Asus Z490 G mATX
CPU: Intel Core i9 10900k
RAM: 32GB DDR4 3600Mhz
GPU: EVGA RTX 3080 XC3 Ultra
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2
Drive 1: 2TB Samsung 970 Evo NVME
Drive 2: 2TB Samsung 870 Evo SSD
Drive 3: 2TB Western Digital Black 

It also has a little slot load DVD drive, and a bunch of Noctua fans. The case has been a total pita to build in, but it's worth it having everything all together. Here's an old pic of it before I redid the cable routing. I'll get a better one of it soon since I just got in from a trip out of town!





Computer #2 consists of a bunch of parts from my old system that I moved into an ITX case for use as a living room gaming/HTPC setup. It has:

Case: Silverstone RVZ-01
Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Impact
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz
GPU: EVGA RTX 3070 XC3 Ultra
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 650 GM
Drive 1: 1TB Crucial MX500 SSD
Drive 2: 1TB Western Digital Black

This PC will likely be upgraded within the year, as the core system is definitely a bottleneck for the GPU, though it's not too big of a deal right now considering what it is used for.


----------



## Choop (May 29, 2021)

Oh, forgot to mention that the CPU cooler I'm using for the 10900k is the Noctua NH-D15S up there -- it has to be the S model in order to fit in that case. As you can tell, it just barely does even then!

Next upgrade stuff will probably be a new monitor and a chair that actually has back support... .-.


----------



## drgamble (May 29, 2021)

Fractal Design Define XL R2 Black Silent EATX Full Tower Computer Case
Intel Core i7 8700k
Corsair Vengence 4x16 (64 G)
ASUS Prime Z370-A LGA 1151 (300 Series) Intel Z370 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel Motherboard
CORSAIR Hydro Series H105 Extreme Performance 240mm Liquid CPU Cooler, CW-9060016-WW
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 Ti 11GB GDDR6 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card ROG-STRIX-RTX2080TI-O11G-GAMING
CORSAIR HX Series HX1200 CP-9020140-NA 1200W ATX12V v2.4 / EPS12V 2.92 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Power ...
SAMSUNG 870 QVO Series 2.5" 8TB SATA III Samsung 4-bit MLC V-NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-77Q8T0B/AM
SAMSUNG 860 EVO Series 2.5" 2TB SATA III Samsung V-NAND 3-bit MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-76E2T0B/AM
WD Black NVMe M.2 2280 1TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) WDS100T2X0C

I also have 2 2TB Western Digital Black HDDs that I use for samples and recording drives. I run with 2-27" Samsung 4K Monitors.

For the studio stuff:
Focusrite Clarett 8 Pre USB
Yamaha HS8
KRK 10" sub
dbx 286s mic pre
Axe FX III
Ace FX IIXL

I use Nuendo in the studio these days. I have way too much equipment and other stuff. The computer keeps up with pretty much anything that I throw at it. The 8700K is unlocked, but I currently do not overclock it. I did have an overclock profile set up, but at some point the computer blue screened and I had to reload Windows to get it going again. I'm not sure if it was related to the overclock or not, but I haven't needed to overclock the CPU to keep up with current activities so I have left it alone. I think that I am a little ways off from upgrading, but I will most definitely keep the case. It is a full tower and just sits in the corner silently. It is completely black and hides all of the RGB stuff, but it is dead silent. Under heavy load, you don't hear the computer running at all and that is in a treated room. I highly recommend these cases as they are designed to be silent with sound baffling coming stock in the computer. The full tower helps it to stay cool, but it is a huge case.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 15, 2021)

My PC:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3600X
GPU: MSI Radeon 5700XT Mech OC
Motherboard: MSI X570-A Pro
RAM: 32GB 3200MHz DDR4
SSD1: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo (NVME)
SSD2: 500GB Samsung 860 Evo (SATA)
HD: 2TB Seagate Baracuda
Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo Black
PSU: Corsair RM650
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M

Ordered the parts late 2019, built in the first week of 2020. In hindsight, my timing was pretty much perfect as this was right before prices went insane.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 15, 2021)

Those NH-D15s are beasts. I upgraded last summer and included one of those. I don't remember all the specs, but the important bits are that it's a 10600k, tuf z490, and a gtx1080, a whole bunch of old harddrives, and I still have a dvd drive in here (not bluray lol).


----------



## Choop (Jun 16, 2021)

The NH-D15 is great, even if a bit expensive, but I really needed a good air cooler for the 10900K. I like Noctua stuff a lot though -- I used the NH-D14 for years and years before this one. They have great performance but also tend to do well in the noise department.

Honestly I'm looking at the 10600 as a possible future upgrade for my HTPC/girlfriend's gaming pc lol. It's hard to say no to the 10th gen Intel stuff now in terms of price to performance.

I still use a DVD drive, too, even if it only gets very occasional use. Hard to let go! But I guess there is always a usb drive option.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 16, 2021)

My PC is really hard to take pics of because everything is blacked out and I only use some blue from the rgb.

Corsair case, intel 9700k, blacked out noctua cooler, MSI mobo, EVGA 3070, EVGA power supply, two Samsung ssd’s. I also use a 27 inch 1440p predator monitor and Logitech g560 speakers with backlight. I really think the gsync monitor was one of the best upgrades, can’t go back at all now.

View media item 4002


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 13, 2021)

Got myself caught in a new hobby, Sim Racing.

TL;DR specs first then some background

Cyberpower Computer (bought on Amazon in 2018 with some upgrades)
CPU: Intel i5 8600
GPU: Asus TUF Radeon RX 6700XT
Power Supply: Corsair Gold Serie 750w
Motherboard: MSI Bazooka B360m
RAM: 4x HyperX 8gb 2666ghz
Sound Card: Soundblaster AE-5 Plus




Racing Simulator rig:

VRS DirectForce Pro wheel base
Fanatec Clubsport V3 pedals
Thrustmaster TH8A Shifter
3x 27in AOC monitors
3D printed wheel button box with cheap Amazon wheel
Couple of other 3D printed button box and screen
Huawei tablet with SimDash app
Home made wooden monitor stand and cockpit
Chevrolet Cobalt SS seat




So yeah, I bought myself a Thrustmaster T150 wheel and pedal kit november of last year with the intention to use it with my PS4 and play me some Gran Turismo Sport with it. Figured "eh, might as well join some groups on Facebook about sim racing and see what people are using". Dumb fucking mistake, just happen to open one hell of a Pandora's box that saw me getting myself a Playseat cockpit and the Fanatec pedals about a month later.

Then I found a bunch of different stuff on Thingiverse to print for Sim Racing purpose, decided to upgrade my wheel to a direct drive VRS, purchased the plans for a more robust, wooden made cockpit with 3 monitors and salvaged a Cobalt SS driver seat to complete the rig.

Mostly play iRacing with GT3 and GTE cars but I also play some Assetto Corsa Competizione and Automobilista 2 here and there.

I'm not done either, contemplating upgrading the pedals to an Heusinkveld Ultimate+ set and various other 3D printed tools. Also gotta upgrade my motherboard and CPU at some point as this has become my bottle neck and only thing that came stock with the computer.

Please send help lol


----------



## Xaios (Oct 20, 2021)

Bought my first higher end monitor a few weeks ago, loving it. It's a Dell 27" 1440p IPS with 165Hz refresh. The only downside is that black levels aren't particularly impressive, but everything else about it is great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 20, 2021)

Cyberpower case I've had for like 10 years lol
Nvidia gtx 1080
intel I7-4790k 4.00 Ghz
mobo: some generic shit (it was leftover from a previous build )
corsair 2x8 gb ram (i don't remember the specifics)
2x samsung 850 evo 1gb ssd
all air cooled because I don't want to route water cooling ever again lmao
Asus 27" 1080p monitor.
sound: sennheiser hd6xx headphones into audient id14.

I was going to upgrade my whole setup last year, but obviously the whole pandemic thing made it nigh impossible to get any of the parts I wanted. I'm honestly pretty content with it as it's still has more than enough graphical power to play recent AAA games. It's boring aesthetically but plenty functional for my needs right now.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm amused by a number of things in that picture. The case has that juuuuuuuust cool enough not to just be gaudy thing. The random skull because everyone needs one of those. The stacking stuff up instead of a monitor stand. It's a work of art.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 20, 2021)

The move to work-from-home gave me a pretty good excuse to turn my living room into a comfortable work-and-jam-and-game-and-do-whatever space.


Obligatory poorly lit photo with skull added.

I know I posted in here with specs a long time ago, but I think it's changed since. It's a 10600k + tuf z490 (I think?) + gtx1080.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 20, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I'm amused by a number of things in that picture. The case has that juuuuuuuust cool enough not to just be gaudy thing. The random skull because everyone needs one of those. The stacking stuff up instead of a monitor stand. It's a work of art.


I really like the temp monitoring on the case but otherwise it's just meh. 
I have a tiny desk and limited space. Gotta make do lol
The skull was just something i painted to test a guitar finish on, and it just so happens to be spoopy season, so I figured why not show it off in my pc pic


----------



## Choop (Oct 21, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I know I posted in here with specs a long time ago, but I think it's changed since. It's a 10600k + tuf z490 (I think?) + gtx1080.



I put a 10600k in our spare living room pc (replacing a 4770k), and I've been pretty impressed with it so far! My games don't stutter anymore and the lowest fps seems to be higher and much more stable overall. I really put that PC together for my girlfriend to play Red Dead 2 mostly lol, but I can tell a big difference in just how much more smoothly it runs now.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Oct 25, 2021)

Bought myself the rig I was talking about in the other thread, went for desktop. Laptop had me scared about the lack of USB ports for all my stuff and the temperature deal.

Specs;

Gigabyte AORUS B550 Elite V2
Ryzen 5 5600X
RX 6700 XT 12GB
Corsair 32 GB 3200MHz
Corsair RM750

It's running everything super well. Kind of stressed as this was a very big purchase for me. When I have to travel I'll probably put it all back in the original boxes and have to buy a new PC case wherever I go..


----------



## Choop (Nov 17, 2021)

Upgrading my Dad's gaming pc -- I got a pretty good deal on some x299 core components, and the rest are my old parts and a couple parts purchased via ebay.

Main stuff:
CPU: Intel i7 7820X
Motherboard: Asus X299 TUF MK II
RAM: 32GB 2400mhz DDR4
GPU: Asus GTX 970 Strix

This is going into my Lian-Li A05N case that I love, but it doesn't accommodate my current rig well at all. Some of these components are technically old, but they are still a massive upgrade from what was in his older system!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 26, 2021)

I went on a road trip a little over a month ago with the goal to stop at Montreal in a Sim Racing shop to get myself a new set of pedal (Heusinkveld Ultimate+) but none of them were open when I was passing by the town, so I decided to stop at a Canada Computer shop since they had a small deal package when you bought a Ryzen 9 with a X570 based motherboard. Since the Cyberpower PC case I had had no top fan option, I also got myself a new case, some new memory sticks to get the most out of the CPU. I've also savaged the GPU, audio card and PSU that I had upgraded in my previous PC.

Is it an overkill CPU for my needs? Absolutely! But there is no kill like overkill, right? And although the RAM sticks are spec for 4000MHz frequencies, I haven't been able to far to go above 3800MHz without the computer crashing on startup. Maybe I'm doing wrong, I've tried using the D.O.C.P. option in the BIOS page, the clock and voltage fits the requirement from the manufacturer but still, no luck. Maybe someone with more knowledge will chime in with a solution!

I also went with minimal RGB lighting, not a huge fan of computer that looks like a Pink Floyd show on acid.

Specs: 

Case: Fractal Design Meshify 2 Compact Black
Motherboard: ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Pro (Wi-Fi)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5950x (16 cores) w/ DEEPCOOL Castle 240 RGB V2 240mm AIO cooler
GPU: ASUS TUF AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT OC Edition 12GB GDDR6
RAM: G.SKILL Trident Z RGB Series 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 4000MHz
SSD: WD Black SN850 1TB PCIe Gen4 NVMe M.2 2280
HDD: WD Red 4TB NAS Internal Hard Drive
PSU: Corsair TX Series TX750M 750W 80 PLUS Gold
Audio Card: CREATIVE Sound BlasterX AE-5 Plus

Pictures:


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Dec 3, 2021)

Vostre Roy said:


> View attachment 100469



Wow that looks like a THICK ass RX6700XT.

Here is mine, I opened up the PC again for some cable management and some fixes I wanted to do. GPU ARGB to sync it with the MB and using 2 separate PCIE cables instead of 1 "daisy-chained". The daisy chained cable was working fine as this is not a power hungry GPU, but I heard it might fix coil-while and give better stability. Also had to reinstall the OS to enable AMD Smart Access Memory, which gives you extra performance if you have a Ryzen 5000 + RX 6000 + compatible MB chip.

https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/smart-access-memory






It's the rig in



AwakenTheSkies said:


> Gigabyte AORUS B550 Elite V2
> Ryzen 5 5600X
> RX 6700 XT 12GB
> Corsair 32 GB 3200MHz
> Corsair RM750



I don't use the flashy RGBs either. For daily use I put it on a fireplace warm orange color so that it's not distracting or annoying, but still cool to look inside.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 3, 2021)

If I remember the specs correctly (it's olddd, at least 10-12 years old)

eMachines
AMD dual core 2.4 ghz
4 gig ram
250gb HDD
Integrated video and sound card
Windows 7

You will all laugh at it, but the thing has no problems running Daws with lots of tracks and vst's. The machine runs like it's brand new, doesn't lag or anything and is relatively quick. The machine has almost never had an internet connection so the windows "updates" are extremely limited, other than a security update I did recently to use my FM3 as an interface so I have have less strain on the cpu when recording.


----------



## Adieu (Dec 3, 2021)

I like simplicity in such things


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Dec 3, 2021)

cwhitey2 said:


> If I remember the specs correctly (it's olddd, at least 10-12 years old)
> 
> eMachines
> AMD dual core 2.4 ghz
> ...



DAWs aren't really power or resource hungry...until you start using sample libraries & fancy synth programs. For example if you're programming bass, drums, strings, etc. an HDD will take a lot longer to load everything. Every time you open up your session you will have to wait 5 minutes until the samples have been loaded. And some of the libraries are huge, taking 50-200GB. Then there's the modern synths, some seem to take some power if you have many instances. You can bypass this by bouncing or printing every virtual instrument to audio, but that's missing a bit of the fun of virtual instruments right? Being able to tweak everything on the spot..


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 3, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> DAWs aren't really power or resource hungry...until you start using sample libraries & fancy synth programs. For example if you're programming bass, drums, strings, etc. an HDD will take a lot longer to load everything. Every time you open up your session you will have to wait 5 minutes until the samples have been loaded. And some of the libraries are huge, taking 50-200GB. Then there's the modern synths, some seem to take some power if you have many instances. You can bypass this by bouncing or printing every virtual instrument to audio, but that's missing a bit of the fun of virtual instruments right? Being able to tweak everything on the spot..


I can run ezdrummer and maybe 6 tracks before I start having any real issues. I use it for just recording idea's and any actual poroduction.

It loads up saved tracks pretty quick for what it is.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Dec 3, 2021)

He he he since today I'm messing with my PCs I decided to tidy up my old PC. This one still has the CD/DVD recorder! This is still good to record CDs to listen in the car with my friends if they don't have wireless or USB in their car radio. Also I can burn my demos on them and IRL spam everyone.

It was a real dirty mess before I cleaned it.







This one used to be:

i5 3570
Radeon HD 7870 2GB 
8GB DDR3

That I "sidegraded" into:

i3 8100
AMD R9 380 2GB 
16GB DDR4

Now I keep it as a backup in case something from my new PC breaks. Also I could install some PS2 emulator stuff on it, run a server or do some risky stuff that I wouldn't do with my new PC..


----------



## Choop (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm thinking to probably move away from mATX back to a regular ATX case -- my Silverstone SG09 has been adequate, but it was better before I got a fire-breathin' RTX 3080. The fans have to run harder than I would like to keep its temps under control as well as the CPU's. The other option is to get an mATX case that supports large Noctua air coolers, but there are so few that do that are also actually good quality cases.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 25, 2022)

Here's my new setup, not a PC though, went with Apple this time for the music production side of things, loving the setup so far though!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 12, 2022)

Xaios said:


> My PC:
> 
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 3600X
> GPU: MSI Radeon 5700XT Mech OC
> ...


Made some upgrades recently. This is the current configuration:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 5700X
GPU: ASRock Radeon RX 6800 XT Phantom Gaming D
Motherboard: MSI X570-A Pro (*)
RAM: 32GB 3200MHz DDR4 (*)
SSD1: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 (NVME) (*)
SSD2: 1TB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 (NVME)
SSD3: 500GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5" (SATA) (*)
HD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda (*)
Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo Black (*)
PSU: ASUS ROG-STRIX-1000G 100W Gold PSU
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M (*)

* = Unchanged

The new CPU and GPU should carry me for at least a couple years, and the 1000W PSU should (fingers crossed, knock-on-wood) be sufficient for several more still. The 1TB SSD is basically my Steam Games drive.


----------



## Choop (Dec 13, 2022)

Heck yeah, the 6800xt is a very impressive GPU. That's a solid lookin' system, there.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 13, 2022)

Choop said:


> Heck yeah, the 6800xt is a very impressive GPU. That's a solid lookin' system, there.


Thanks. Yeah, I'm pretty happy with it thus far. I can crank up every setting in Red Dead Redemption 2 up to Ultra and never dip below 70FPS at 1440P, so I'm happy (although Witcher 3 is more hitchy now than it was before, which is mildly annoying). Gonna pick up MS Flight Simulator next time it goes on sale as I've been jonesing to try that ever since it released, the 5700XT just couldn't hack it at the detail I wanted to play at.


----------

